# Überwachungseinrichtung Motoren bei Gruppenantrieb



## M.Arlitt (18 Februar 2014)

Moin moin,

ich tippe mir gerade auf google die Finger wund und finde nichts. Ich benötige einen Richtlinientext/Gesetzestext der eindeutig beschreibt, wie die Schutz-/Überwachungseinrichtungen auszulegen sind, wenn man hinter einen FU mehrere Motoren betriebt (3 Stück).

Ich kenne das in der Regel so, dass die Thermokontakte für jeden Motor auf die SPS/Ansteuerung geschaltet werden und diese den FU dann abschaltet. Eventuell die Thermokontakte in Reihe auf den FU, allerdings ist dann ja keine Differentialdiagnose auf einem HMI möglich

Was ich nun benötige ist ein Text eine EN oder ISO in dem so etwas drin steht, ggf. wie man es "richtiger" macht sollte ich mich oben irren. Alternativ würde mir auch ein Text helfen in dem steht, das ich es gar nicht überwachen müsste.


----------



## ducati (18 Februar 2014)

Wo willst Du denn sowas finden?

Allgemeingültig gibt's da Garnichts. Gibt ja auch Motoren ohne Thermokontakt/Kaltleiter etc. Wie und ob Du die vorhandenen auswertest, ist m.M. Dir überlassen.

Für bestimmte Anlagen/Branchen gibt es sicherlich Normen, evtl. auch Werksnormen des jeweiligen Kunden.

Gruß.


----------



## M.Arlitt (18 Februar 2014)

Das war meine Frage, gibt es dazu allgemein gültige Normen? In einem SEW Handbuch finde ich z.B. den Hinweis das z.B. Überstromschutzeinrichtungen nach Norm erforderliche Überwachungen sind. Problem bei Gruppenantrieb ist ja dass ich nur die Summe der Nennströme überwachen kann mit einem FU, aber eben nicht einen Fehler, wenn z.B. ein Motor abgeklemmt ist und ein anderer dann dafür zuviel Strom zieht. Sowas überwacht man ja in der Regel mit PTC oder TK, wenn bei zuviel Strom entsprechend die Wicklung zu heiß wird.

Faktisch kann ich die nach Norm geforderte Überstromschutzeinrichtung nicht so umsetzen wie bei nur einem Motor an einem FU. Daher die Frage ob es entsprechend eine Vorgabe gibt wie die Überwachung bei Gruppenantrieb auszusehen hat.

EDITH sagt: EN60204  Abschnitt 7.3 Schutz von Motoren gegen Überhitzung. Dort steht das ein solcher Schutz *zwingend* (!) notwendig ist und durch eine von 3 Maßnahmen zu erreichen ist:

1. Überlastschutz (I²t)
2. Übertemperaturschutz (PTC/TK)
3. Strombegrenzung 

Punkt 1 und 3 sind für einen Frequenzumrichter mit Gruppenantrieb nicht realisierbar. Also muss ich Punkt 2 zwingend realisieren. Das war das was ich suchte.


----------



## SUW (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo M.Arlitt,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser FAQ weiter http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/14390055


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2014)

punkt 1 könnte mit 3 getrennten Motorschutzrelais (thermische, keinen elektronischen) realisiert werden. ev. auch 3 Motorschutzschalter.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Punkt 1 Kann ja mit 3 thermische Relais machen. Sollte aber den Stromkreis nicht unterbrechen. Nur melden.



> ev. auch 3 Motorschutzschalter.



Motorschutz unterbrecht den Stromkreis.

Punkt 2 wäre zu langsam um wirklich auf Überstrom zu überwachen denke ich.
Dann muss du den Nennstrom lang und viel überschreiten.

An Fahrwerken von Portalkranen hab ich solche Konfiguration öfters gemacht, bis 4 Motoren.

Ist es in diene fall wichtig das die genau gleich laufen? so wie ein Fahrwerk?

DVH


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2014)

Wenn ich mehrere Motoren an einem Umrichter betreibe, dann nehm ich ganz simpel und einfach für jeden Motor einen normalen Motorschutzschalter.
Solange man die Motoren in einem einigermassen normalen Frequenzbereich betreibt funktioniert das ohne Probleme.
Du kannst natürlich auch die von winnman angesprochenen thermischen Überlastrelais nehmen.

Wenn Motoren ausserhalb der üblichen Frequenzen / Betriebsmodi betrieben werden, dann sind PTC oder Thermokontakte empfehlenswert.
Aber dies ist auch bei Einzelbetrieb zu empfehlen.
Schliesslichen "simulieren" Motorschutzrelais oder auch die FU-interne Überwachung nur die Zustände im Motor.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Schmidi (19 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich rate dringend ab, Motorschutzschalter nach einem FU  zu verwenden.
Ein Motorschutzschalter hat eine Spule integriert für die Kurzschlussauslösung.
Durch die hohen Taktfrequenzen bei einem FU, wird diese Spule sehr heiss und der Spulenkörper kann sich verformen.
Danach löst er nicht mehr aus, auch wenn von aussen nichts zu erkennen ist.

Habe damit auch schon Erfahrung machen müssen.

Besser ein Thermorelais einsetzten.

http://www.vde-verlag.de/proceedings-en/453530010.html

Gruss


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2014)

Punkt 3 wäre theoretisch auch möglich, wenn 2 Motoren mit sehr geringer Last betrieben werden und der Gesamtstrom beider Motoren niedriger ist, als der maximale Strom eines Motors...#

also wie gesagt, es gibt viele Varianten und Du musst Kraft Deiner Ausbildung selbst entscheiden und Verantworten, was Du tust.

Gruß.


----------



## M.Arlitt (19 Februar 2014)

Um kurz nochmal anzumerken:

Es geht hier um die THERMISCHE Überwachung eines Motors!

Und da schreibt die Norm ganz klar vor, dass diese Überwachung zuverlässig und fehlerfrei funktionieren muss. Ich denke das ich aufgrund der fehlenden PTC/TK nun zu MSR greifen muss.


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2014)

Schmidi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich rate dringend ab, Motorschutzschalter nach einem FU  zu verwenden.
> Ein Motorschutzschalter hat eine Spule integriert für die Kurzschlussauslösung.
> ...



Ob man das pauschal so sagen kann? Bei Verwendung von Sinusfiltern oder Motordrosseln sollte das doch eigentlich kein Problem sein?

Gruß.


----------



## Schmidi (19 Februar 2014)

Einige Empfehlungen zu Motorschutzschalter nach FU aus dem Vortrag:


> Allgemeine Empfehlungen:
>  Ein Motorschutzschalter oder –relais sollte so gewählt werden, das sein Laststrom am unteren Ende des Einstellbereichs liegt. Das reduziert die Grunderwärmung der Auslösespule um ca. 25 K.
>  Die Taktfrequenz des FU sollte so niedrig wie möglich sein und 4 kHz nicht überschreiten.
>  Die geeignetere Position des Motorschutzschalters ist nahe beim Motor.
> ...



Die Beschädigung ist von aussen nicht unbedingt sichtbar, auch der Testknopf auf dem Schalter nützt nichts, da dieser nur den Mechanismus auslöst und nicht die Kurzschlussauslösung prüft.

Gruss


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Februar 2014)

Es Príncipe das Mann nicht schalten sollte im Ausgang des Frequenzumrichters schließt doch sowieso das benutzen von Motorschutzschalter aus.
Oder ?

Früher in der Zeit das ich auch nicht besser wüsste auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Motorschutzschalter nicht oder zu früh oder zu spät auslösen.

DVH


----------



## M.Arlitt (19 Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal bei Danfoss nachgefragt und die empfehlen folgende Lösung:

1. Einsetzen eines Sinusfilters, sowie hier im Forum auch angesprochen
2. Für jeden Motor ein MSS oder MSR


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Es Príncipe das Mann nicht schalten sollte im Ausgang des Frequenzumrichters schließt doch sowieso das benutzen von Motorschutzschalter aus.
> Oder ?
> 
> Früher in der Zeit das ich auch nicht besser wüsste auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Motorschutzschalter nicht oder zu früh oder zu spät auslösen.
> ...



Es ist (für den Umrichter) nicht so toll, wenn man den Motor im laufenden Betrieb trennt. Aber der Übertemperaturschutz ist gewährleistet.

Wie Blockmove schon erwähnte, hat der Motorschutzschalter ein Problem, wenn ich den Motor mit sehr geringer Drehzahl aber hohem Moment betreibe. In dem Fall löst der MSS nicht aus, da der Strom ja nicht unzulässig hoch ist, aber die ausreichende Kühlung (bei Motoren mit diesem Wirbler am Ende) ist halt bei den kleinen Drehzahlen nicht mehr gewährleistet und der Motor wird trotzdem zu heiss. Bei Fremdgekühlten Motoren ist das aber wieder kein Problem. Wie gesagt, es kommt immer drauf an, ob ich eine optimale (teure) Anlage bauen will oder eben nur die Minimalanforderungen nach DIN/VDE/ISO wasweisich umsetzen muss. Bei ersten kann man sich austoben beim zweiten muss man im Einzelfall nachdenken.

Gruß.


----------



## M.Arlitt (19 Februar 2014)

Zum thema Abschalten, bestätigte Danfoss, dass den FU (DANFOSS) das nicht juckt, das Zuschalten größerer Lasten würde zu Problemen führen


----------



## Schmidi (20 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich kann euch bei interesse den kompletten Vortrag per PN zuschicken, habe die Erlaubnis vom Urheber.


> *Wechselwirkung zwischen elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten und Frequenzumrichtern*
> 
> *Kurzfassung*
> Motorschutzschalter werden auch in Anwendungen eingesetzt bei denen ein gemeinsamer Frequenzumrichter (FU) mehrere Motorabgänge versorgt. Geräte, die auf der Ausgangsseite eines FU betrieben wurden, waren nach nur weni-gen Monaten Betriebsdauer defekt. Untersuchungen zeigten, dass Motorschutzschalter mit Bemessungsströmen unter ca. 10 A am stärksten betroffen sind. Vergleichbare Konstruktionen verschiedener Hersteller zeigten im Prinzip das gleiche Verhalten. Die steilen Flanken der Gleichspannungspulse des FU in Verbindung mit den im Vergleich zu Kabeln hohen Wellenwiderständen von Motoren und Motorschutzschaltern verursachen übermässige Erwärmung der Schaltgeräte. Die Kurzschlussschutzfunktion wird dadurch u. U. zerstört. Ähnliche Effekte sind von Motoren und Kabeln, die direkt mit einem FU verbunden waren, bekannt sobald eine bestimmte kritische Kabellänge überschritten wurde. Oberhalb dieser Länge treten Reflexionen der Spannungspulse auf. Es wird gezeigt, dass die Taktfrequenz von 4 kHz und die sog. „kritische Kabellänge“ von z. B. 20 m nicht überschritten werden sollte, um Schäden zu vermeiden.
> ...



Gruss


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2014)

Motorschutzschalter gibt es auch ohne Kurzschluss Auslöser (haben dann nur das Bimetall), hier sollte eigentlich keine Beeinträchtigung auftreten.

Besser wäre natürlich die Überwachung mittels Thermistor in der Wicklung und auswerten derselben (gerne auch separat für jeden Motor einzeln)


----------

